# Look what I accidently did yesterday



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

DANG! I thought I was good but never that good!!!
No really, I have worked on loads for my 8mmRM and came up with this.









This is a hunting rifle and load. A 200 gr Barnes TSX and a charge of reloder 26.
24 in barrel 3200 fps Fullfield E1 Riflescope 4.5-14x42mm Burris scope. Shooting off a portable bench and shooting bags stuffed with styrofoam beads. Out in the wilds and weather after a dozen shots.
100 yards.

Sometimes it's great to be lucky, All the troops are around 1/2 " this one is 5/16th

😁


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am pretty good at not having accidents like that. Good shooting!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice congrats


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Good choice with the Barnes! I'm assuming it get's the nod for the go-to round. Guess we don't have to ask how you like the Burris, either. Good work after so much thinking.

Not many shooters could neglect the recoil of that monster and punch out a group like that!


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

After 20 or so shots you can start to flinch a bit.
I'm guessing the 5000 pounds of energy is plenty for paper punching.
Thanks.
The recoil is mitigated a bit by the "Dead mule" I have in the stock, and a good limbsaver. You still have to hang on to it.
We shoot a LOT of Barnes bullets in MANY of our rifles.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I was a range officer for a couple of years and saw all kinds of big bores at sight-in days before deer season. Lots of slug guns, too. I'd watch the groups of participants and when I saw one that looked like a good shotgun pattern, invariably it was because of heavy recoil and lack of recoil management. The best advice I could give a beat-up shooter was to go home, because groups never got better with sore shoulders. 

I would often ask if I could shoot their gun and nobody ever turned me down. Three shots later, they were heading for the highway. And, the ammo store.


----------

